# Funny tombstone



## Lauriebeast

This one made me laugh


----------



## childofthenight

aaaaaaaaaahaaaaaahaaaa I gotta show my wife!thats too funny!


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I love it! That's a great pic LB.


----------



## spookineer

Laurie, it does not surprise me in the least that you found this. The question is "it needed it's own grave"?

PS Pandora is good with Knotts on the 7th ! woohoo!


----------



## michigal

The first thing that came to my mind when I saw it was, "Oh, so that's what Lorena Bobbitt did with it."

Great find Lauriebeast!


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

wonder if his first name is Grabbin?


----------



## strange1




----------



## Cassie7

LOL That's great!

Here's one I found in a local cemetery here in Knoxville...


----------



## beezleboobies

*Hee Hee!*


----------



## Guest

That is funny,ROFL


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

HAHAHAHAAH!! Ahhhh that was a good funny at 4am!


----------

